

Curmudgeonly books that will delight even the crankiest readers - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703303904575292721984904794.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_MIDDLESecondBucket

======
hga
Recommended by John Derbyshire, a notoriously cranky curmudgeon.

